# IP aliases not getting set at boot on 9.2.



## majortom (Jan 3, 2014)

On one of my FreeBSD 9.2 boxes I have the following lines in my rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_igb0_aliases="\
        inet x.y.z.142-159/23 \
        inet x.y.z.161-164/23 \
        inet x.y.z.166-169/23 \
        inet x.y.z.180-225/23 \
        inet x.y.z+1.40-65/23 \
        inet p.q.r.116/25 \
        inet p.q.r.97/25"
```

When the system boots, all the ranges get set properly as aliases on igb0, except for x.y.z.180-225/23. On that one, only the addresses 180-212 get set (the ranges that follow it get set correctly). Once the system is running, I can manually add the aliases for 213-225 with no trouble. I have not seen an errors in /var/log/messages and I cannot figure out what is wrong. Any suggestions, ideas, incantations, _etc._ I can try?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

